# Fictional Characters who you love for their Character Development



## Bombsii (Jul 6, 2009)

Just wondering if people love some characters just for their development in the story/series?

I can think of a few.

Mickey Smith from Doctor Who is a perfect example. He starts off as a ordinary person who can't take the fact that aliens exist and that the alien has taken his girlfriend away to travel with her. For obvious reasons he doesn't trust nor like this man but he learns to put up with him and soon learns that Rose has lost interest in him almost completely and she thinks that shes more important than him, Mickey is the one who suffers from their travelling and finally comes out of his shell in "Boom Town" but doesn't get a chance to try and keep Rose where he wants her, she runs off again. Even when she runs back to him in "PotW" Mickey is still loyal and you can tell by him in "The Christmas Invasion" that he is starting to regret still being there for the Doctor and Rose. By the time of School Reunion he has had enough and wants in. I personally love the look Mickey has on his face when Rose goes off running in one direction in "Rise of the Cybermen" and Mickey confidently walks off in the other knowing the Doctor will always run after her instead of him. Mickey overcomes Rose and proves himself by leaving both of them to stay on the parallel universe. Even the last time we saw him in Journeys End he completely forgets about Rose ditching her to walk off with the people who really matter, his friends.
Anyone else want to comment?


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 6, 2009)

Silver from G/S/C is a really good character development, I think.  At first he starts off as a pretty heartless guy who wants to trash Team Rocket, but after taking some losses and a bunch of other stuff happening, he slowly becomes a trainer who cares for his Pokemon, and thus becomes a good trainer.


----------



## Ho-oh's Wings (Jul 15, 2009)

Kryten from Red Dwarf

He starts off so afraid of upsetting people and by the end of the show he can happily mock people and seems completly different but the transistion was so perfect I didn't notice while watching the episodes in order.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 16, 2009)

Ho-oh's Wings said:


> Kryten from Red Dwarf
> 
> He starts off so afraid of upsetting people and by the end of the show he can happily mock people and seems completly different but the transistion was so perfect I didn't notice while watching the episodes in order.


Oh yes, agree.
Gotta love Kryten. 

Lister: What is this?
Kryten: It's a banana.
Cat: You taught him that?!?


----------



## Scyther (Jul 16, 2009)

Harry Potter. Must I say more?


----------



## Aisling (Jul 16, 2009)

Kurotowa from the _Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind_ manga.

He got so much more pagetime than screentime. >:I He deserves it


----------



## Alexi (Jul 17, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter :3 

Also Francis Dolarhyde, from _Red Dragon_. He's this poor, twisted man who was turned into a monster by his abusive grandmother, yet he still retained a piece of humanity, which showed itself when he started to fall in love with Reba, a woman who seemed to perfect for him. It's heartbreaking to see how the monster inside him just takes over and destroys everything he tries so hard to hold on to. ;-;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 22, 2009)

Francis Dolarhyde is a pretty good one.
My current favourite is Andrew Crocker-Harris from The Browning version. I can't say too much without spoiling but he's this sad old man who's trapped in a loveless marriage with a woman who hates him. He's a teacher but his pupils dislike him as well.
The play's like fifty-two pages, go read it. Oooor read my impeding comic/graphic novel adaptation! Or something.


----------

